# Big Girl caught on CC 09/30 @ 9:48am



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

5.25lb


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a hog RickH ! Contrats !!! There are 36" LM there.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> That's a hog RickH ! Contrats !!! There are 36" LM there.


???...is this a joke?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> ???...is this a joke?


LM=Longnose Muskie!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

No joke. Had one at least 36" swallow a 12" spotted bass that I was dragging to the boat. There are world record LM in that lake. And they are not eating minnows or lures.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> No joke. Had one at least 36" swallow a 12" spotted bass that I was dragging to the boat. There are world record LM in that lake. And they are not eating minnows or lures.


Yeah...just like the fish in the pic that's actually not even 3 lbs?..if that fish is 5 and a quarter, then my **** is???...well we'll just leave it at that...I was kinda hoping this whole thread was a joke.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

montagc said:


> Sure looks like 5+ to me. Nice fish!
> 
> P.S. 36" LM lol.


 40 lbs plus ??
I've taken enough photos of fish to learn you can never estimate a weight by a photo, pics are very often very deceiving. Looks like a Great Fish to me, congratulations !


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

montagc said:


> Sure looks like 5+ to me. Nice fish!
> 
> P.S. 36" LM lol.


RickH sure has a nice hog for sure. I did not mean to sidetrack his accomplishment, only to encourage him that he is on the right lake for record LM. My hook-up is surely unbelievable, but then again I was there. Congrats Rick !!!


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Yeah...just like the fish in the pic that's actually not even 3 lbs?..if that fish is 5 and a quarter, then my **** is???...well we'll just leave it at that...I was kinda hoping this whole thread was a joke.


Think what you want I really don't care.

But I have a witness that was there when it was caught and released and when we confirmed the scale was correct.

So I guess you must have a big Kim Kardashian BB butt!


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

There are not world record LM bass in Caesars. 36" is laughable. Pictures can be deceiving. I have pics of fish I caught this year that look bigger than that and I was calling them three pounders. It's really hard to tell. It's a nice fish any way you slice it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nobody's going estimate the weight of a 36" large-mth, - 40 lbs at least ? ?
The report is enough to make me take a trip to CC
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RickH said:


> Think what you want I really don't care.
> 
> But I have a witness that was there when it was caught and released and when we confirmed the scale was correct.
> 
> So I guess you must have a big Kim Kardashian BB butt!


You and your witness can think, lie, do whatever you want...99% percent of the time a picture will make something look bigger than what it actually is, not smaller...that fish in your pic MIGHT be 3 lbs...you need a new scale and you also need a new witness...and then to think a 36" LM would actually exist??..you and your witness lost all credibility there...sorry...tight lines!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw that 36" fish lurking under the 73 bridge, it swallowed a live mallard I crippled during duck season, Honestly I didn't think it was much over 32" - 33" but I'll be out there Sat throwing some live half grown Peking ducks on my fly rod--- pic to follow ! I want to believe !
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kardashian butt would swallow that little guy up. Need a musky to fill them up


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, montagc and garhtr... I was fishing for crappie on Columbus Day years ago, about 10 years. I always fished CC on Columbus Day. It is a federal holiday that hardly anyone else gets so CC is nice and quiet. I stumbled on a 14 ft deep cove a ways south of Furnas road ramp and on that side. Not a tight cove... a wide cove of about 1/4 acre or more with a 20 foot flat of an acre or two off to the north. Calm wind, no anchor needed. Spotted bass were coming on that crappie minnow on a slip bobber within a few minutes over and over again, all about 12 inches. Mostly under a large overhanging tree. I would horse 'em to the surface, bring 'em to the boat and release them. After about a half dozen of that, the unbelievable happened on the surface while I was skipping the next Kentucky Spotted Bass to the boat. The predator was at least 3 times longer than the one my hook, and proceeded to take it in mouth on the surface. Having been raised on fresh water and saltwater fishing my whole life, I recognized this as an LM. There are no Grouper in CC I will give you that.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I totally agree that pictures can be deceptive. What did this fish weigh?











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.











However, the 36" largemouth comment is obviously from a fisherman! A quick Google search shows Kurita's record from Japan was 29". Bassmaster article linked below says the longest is 32". I'm not sure I buy a 36" LM in an Ohio lake. 

https://www.bassmaster.com/news/igfa-creates-length-category-record-bass


Regardless of all that...definitely a nice fish!


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> You and your witness can think, lie, do whatever you want...99% percent of the time a picture will make something look bigger than what it actually is, not smaller...that fish in your pic MIGHT be 3 lbs...you need a new scale and you also need a new witness...and then to think a 36" LM would actually exist??..you and your witness lost all credibility there...sorry...tight lines!


I NEVER SAID IT WAS 36" LONG JA!!!!


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

mas5588 said:


> I totally agree that pictures can be deceptive. What did this fish weigh?
> 
> 
> View attachment 282849
> ...


Not saying that it's wrong, but I own an electronic scale that is definitely off. It said my 2lb fish was 5.5 and I know that wasn't the case. The older electronic scales would go out of calibration really easily. Anymore I never weigh my fish and this thread is an example of why. Honestly, I really don't care what it weighs. I had fun catching it and I put it back alive. That's what I care about.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

We are north of the Mason Dixon line. We only have Northern strain LM, which are smaller than Florida Strain. The world record is only 29". Your eyes were playing tricks on you or you saw a musky. I'd believe someone saying they spotted Bigfoot wakeboarding near the campground before I'd believe a 36" LM in Caesars.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol...no one understands it was a joke....


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol...no one understands it was a joke....


I hope so. But his response indicated otherwise. Either way, il be out Saturday in frigid Temps. If you see a blue fish and ski pounding every cove near Furnas in pursuit of a 36" LM, come say hi


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

ARNfishin said:


> I hope so. But his response indicated otherwise. Either way, il be out Saturday in frigid Temps. If you see a blue fish and ski pounding every cove near Furnas in pursuit of a 36" LM, come say hi


It is unbelievable for sure. Not a joke though. Definitely a LM.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ARNfishin said:


> ill be out Saturday in frigid Temps. If you see a blue fish and ski pounding every cove near Furnas in pursuit of a 36" LM, come say hi


 I'll watch for ya, If you see a guy in a float tube slinging a fly say hello !
I'll be in quest of the Ever Elusive 36 inch monster all day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Caught the fish, weighed the fish, took a picture of the fish and released the fish.

Got back and confirmed the calibration on the lip grip scale. You know what 5 lbs of Bob Evans sausage weighed exactly .25lb less than what the LM in the picture showed.

Now I thought I would post a picture of her for all to enjoy. But it appears most didn't so to you whinnie ass babies don't worry about it no more I won't waste my time with it from here on.

I'll sleep just fine knowing that LM was a 5.25lb pig. And if it makes you feel better thinking to yourself that I lied and its not even 3lbs. It's rather obvious it was well over 3lbs but you keep telling yourself that while you live in you own little world.

Enjoy


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

montagc said:


> Rick, ignore the haters! Better to catch a 5pounder and know you did than to have "seen" a 36"er!


Much, much better. I have yet to hit a LM at 2#.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

So sensitive


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> So sensitive


Clearly he missed the part where I said "I'm not saying you are wrong". Why post weight if it's going to bother u when ppl question it? Oh well, still out here in pursuit of the elusive 36" LM. Bought me a 12" Huddleston spotted bass swimbait. Think if I catch it they will have 2020 Bassmaster Classic at CC?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

nice fish rick...nuff said.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

The guys who call out everyone's catch on this subsection has affected posts big time myself included. I caught a 19.5 verified by another ogf member Smallie earlier this year and didn't post the pics as i'm a big dude 320 lbs and it didn't look very big next to me. If it's a ten pound chub let it be. No reason to nay say another sportsman what do you get from it?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree. That's a monster 'fishing on credit' How about that picture?


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE="fishing on credit, post: 2546785, member: 22327"I caught a 19.5 verified by another ogf member Smallie earlier this year and didn't post the pics as i'm a big dude 320 lbs and it didn't look very big next to me. If it's a ten pound chub let it be. No reason to nay say another sportsman what do you get from it?[/QUOTE]
Agree with you. Especially the part about the size of the guy holding the fish. I caught a 35 lb flathead. I’m 5-6 180 and it looked huge with me holding it. Took a pic of my 6ft 325 buddy holding it and it looked like 15-20 pounds. I do always take a pic of a trophy beside of another object or person. There is no way to tell the size of anything without some type of reference object in the photo.
Nice fish Rick!


----------

